# Made Firestarters



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, was a slow mornin here, had the day off so I made up 3 dozen egg carton firestarters.

Get all the sawdust I wan't fer free at work, bought a big pillar candle at the thrift store fer 2 bucks. I used butchers twine fer wicks.

Guess I got bout 2 1/2 bucks in 3 dozen of em.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I did this the other day but with dryer lint!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> I did this the other day but with dryer lint!


This is how I make mine too!!


----------



## BobR1 (Jan 13, 2011)

OldCuteHillBilly

Rev I was just a thinkin that a little more detail might not hurt for the youngsters who might be new to doin this. Type of Egg Cartons to use. Gulf Wax can be used in place of old candles, How you do the sawdust fill, etc.

We have always used dryer lint with no wick. I would like more information myself on your method.

With lint you just put it in the cells and pour the wax over it. I am not so sure it is that simple with sawdust. How do you place your wick. Poke it in with a nail, place it before pouring? Melting method for the wax.

Inquiring Minds Want to Know


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Another version of fire eggs is lint packed firm so it stays in (paper composite cartons flats work well they stack nice, folding paper cartons are nice for lint wax ,wick for camping etc , then just before use a squirt of hand sanitizer (gelled alcohol ) Works good for stove lighting not so handy as wicks for out doors. we have used about 1/3 of a litre container of hand sanitizer over last heating season to this time of this one . And we get WINTER here for 6 months.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

I use vaseline impregrenated cotton balls and store them in old film canisters. Have found that these babies work like a camp. If you haven't tried these yet, give them a whirl. I think you will be most pleased.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I use paper egg cartons. Fill the holes abut half full of wax chunks. I put them in the oven on low heat. Old crayons work well for this. I got a huge box of them once at a yard sale and made about three dozen starters but any wax will work. If you melt them in the oven be sure to use an old cookie sheet under them because the wax will saturate the paper egg carton and leak through. Cut them out leaving tabs on the sides. Light one of the tabs to use them.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I got some firestarter 'fire loggs'..and was told to cut into thin sections with saw, place in ziplock, and they make great firestarters..
I haven't sawed them yet.

Did I cheat??


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is the difference between boy preppers and girl preppers--I make my fire starters by picking up the very sticky, pitchy pine cones from the back yard and melt down in an old coffee can a couple of cinnamon smelling candles and I wrap a bit of wicking around the pine cone and dip the pine cones into the hot wax a few times till they are pretty! Heap in nice wicker basket by fire place and use when needed.. lol:2thumb:
Bwahahahaha I sound like the Martha Stewart of preppers! and that's a good thing!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, I use the paper egg cartons, don't use the foam ones cause they smoke somethin fierce.

Take a 3 inch piece of cotton butchers string an lay in the bottom a each egg hole, let it hang over the side a the carton (I trim the lid an flap off the cartons, makes it easier).

Next fill each hole with sawdust (I get mine from a table saw, so it's perty fine) covering the butchers twine.

Now I got a old juice can what I bent the lip inta a spout, added a old drawer handle by clampin it ta the can with aircraft clamps. The spout makes pourin easier an the handle just gives ya somethin better ta hold onta.

I buy the candles at the thrift store cause there the cheapest source a wax round here. One large pillar candle made up 3 dozen starters with some left over an only paid 2 bucks fer the candle. There crazy on the price a the parrafin wax round these parts.

Put the candle in the juice can an put the juice can in a pot with water at medium high heat. This be the safest way a meltin the wax, NEVER melt wax indoors over an open flame, lessin course yer lookin ta remodel the house. Wax will burn real good.

After the wax be melted simpley pour it inta each egg hole. After I've gone down the whole carton, I'll give it a second shot just ta top it off. The wax will soak up inta the butcher twine a bit ta make the wick.

Let the whole works sit till the wax be good an hard, then usin a pair a scissors trim off the extra egg carton.

When yer ready ta use em, simply light the wick.

Oh, one thing I didn't mention, I set the egg cartons on a cookie sheet covered with aluminum foil case ya get sloppy, easier ta clean up an momma don't beat lumps on my head fer gettin wax on her cookie sheet!

I'll see ifin I can't get a picture a my wax pot up here in a bit. Easy ta do an works real well.

I've put a cone from a redwood tree in each egg hole before to, with them I just wrap the butchers twine round the cone, put it in the egg carton an fill in around it with sawdust. They work real well to.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Emerald, you Martha Stewart you.  Those pine cone firestarters are the kind I remember making waaaaaay back - my mom thought they were too pretty to use. LOL

Are you folks using these firestarters in a woodstove? Do you have any problem with wax build-up?


----------



## BobR1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Another variation. I remember one time the wife made up a batch using the small waxed disposable drinking cups. We probably did not have any paper egg cartons on hand when she decided to make a batch.
I had just about forgotten about pine cones used for fire starters.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Gosh ... I guess everybody has their own special way, huh?

I make paper pots (you know with the wooden spool thingee and newspaper strips) and then stuff them with dryer lint. Dip in paraffin a could of times and let dry.

I got one of those newspaper rollers dealies and rolled some logs out of newspaper with it but I don't like the way they burn. Too finicky. Wood is better.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

We made a set this way:

Tear newspaper into 6" squares.

Squeeze dryer lint into golf ball - sized balls, place in center of newspaper.

(At this point, we inserted Magnesium fireworks into the lint, in case the only wood you can find is wet).

Twist newspaper around lint (and firework). Dip in melted wax (melt in a disposable aluminum pie plate placed on top of a saucepan of boiling water).

Place on wax paper to harden.

First test showed a long, slow burn in damp conditions.


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

I use the styrfoam egg cartons. Pop right out and are reuseable.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

vn6869 said:


> I use the styrfoam egg cartons. Pop right out and are reuseable.


Do you prep them with something? I've tried using them, and had to tear the carton up to get the fire starters out.


----------



## longjohn (Jan 28, 2011)

mdprepper said:


> This is how I make mine too!!


Works great. 
Mimi makes Pine cone fire starters for sale , when making candles we use leftover wax amd whatever scraps of fabric, yarn, bits of burlap..... take grandkids to park and we all pick up nice dry pine cones and she dips the cone and after it drips for a while she tie's wick material around and they work great, some times she uses scent, quick flame and smells good too....


----------



## longjohn (Jan 28, 2011)

Emerald said:


> Here is the difference between boy preppers and girl preppers--I make my fire starters by picking up the very sticky, pitchy pine cones from the back yard and melt down in an old coffee can a couple of cinnamon smelling candles and I wrap a bit of wicking around the pine cone and dip the pine cones into the hot wax a few times till they are pretty! Heap in nice wicker basket by fire place and use when needed.. lol:2thumb:
> Bwahahahaha I sound like the Martha Stewart of preppers! and that's a good thing!


 Emerald, This how Mimi ( my lovely bride of thiry five years) makes hers also.........nice.... I just responded to another Quote before seeing yours .sorry


----------



## longjohn (Jan 28, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> Emerald, you Martha Stewart you.  Those pine cone firestarters are the kind I remember making waaaaaay back - my mom thought they were too pretty to use. LOL
> 
> Are you folks using these firestarters in a woodstove? Do you have any problem with wax build-up?


With our fire place insert ( some times with spongie(sp) or damp wood i have used several starters and ( dont tell anyone) but have melted wax to help get started. however i would make a point of burning it hot to clear out any residue.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Looking forward to making these in the next few days! I got lots of lint to use up!:2thumb:


----------



## Wiswash (Aug 29, 2010)

The firestarter is a good recipe. I will make some, set them aside for a day of need. In the meantime I dont consider it wise to burn parafin or any wax in my fireplace as this can gum up the chimney and make the inner chimney flamable. I just use wadded up newspaper for starting my fires, daily. But if the world runs out of newspaper then you know i will need these wax starters. Will work good for camping fires too. Thanks Rev Coot


----------



## easttexas (Apr 29, 2011)

*firestarter*

when im cutting my firewood i place a tarp next to the downed log and drag it along filling it with the fairly coarse shavings from the chain saw, i fill old jars and coffee cans with this and pour old diesel over them from my parts washer seal them up and its good for years just a small handful in the woodburner has never failed to start a fire


----------

